# Sorry more questions from a potential future surrogate



## Peggie (Jul 24, 2007)

Hello there!

I've been reading all your posts as I would REALLY like to become a surrogate and have done for many years. Now that DH and I have finished our own family I am trying to read as much as possible before taking the plunge so to speak.

I know of COTS and SUK but what are WMH and ALW?

I know most of you ladies seem to be registered with SUK. What is the difference between COTS and SUK? As far as I can see SUK is far more personal and based on friendships between surrogate and IP. But is COTS therefore more "clinical"? Also, do you register with one agency eg. COTS or SUK or do people join both?

Thank you to anyone who can answer my questions and put theeir opinions to me.

Peggie


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Peggie,
Just to correct you SUK is not an agency it is an organisation. 
It does not match IP's to surrogattes, but allows people to meet in informal surroundings and build their own relationships.

I know when we started out we joined both COTS and SUK, and the differences were apparent to us.
Everyone at SUK was really friendly, and I got the strong impression that the COTS people did not like the fact we were SUK members. In fact we were asked to leave COTs after about a year.
Anyway our beautiful daughter is an SUK baby, and I am very greatful to them for that.
EJJB
  x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Peggie and welcome to FF  

As far as I am aware COTS do not like you to be a member of SUK but SUK do not mind if you are a member of COTS.

MDH is a surrogacy chat board which has recently been set up. 

Please feel free to ask any other questions you might have.

T xx


----------



## Fruitbat24 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Peggie

I was a member of both COTS and SUK - I do believe that as IPs SUK were not worried if you joined both.  Not sure what their feelings are about Surrogate mums joining both.

I am a member of SUK at the moment and it is a really friendly organisation.  COTS is not 'clinical' as much as they work a different way to SUK.  They tend to pass details of IPs on to SMs who have to make a choice - but there didn't appear to be to many socaila gatherings where you could get to know people before making a decision.  Also I found the message noards a lot harder to use than the ones in SUK.  I may just be thick!

But all in all I have found the administration of both organisations more or less the same.

I have never heard of ALW or WMH - what do they stand for?

Good Luck


----------

